# Looking for Dutch Shepherd female



## Christine m Johnson (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


maybe holland?


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Christine i would check with Mike suttle logan haus kennels


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


Like any other breed, they will be rare.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> maybe holland?





Keith Earle said:


> Christine i would check with Mike suttle logan haus kennels


I second these offers of advice


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Get a hold of Joby Becker on this board. He has a Hollander Female from Suttle that is the bomb that has just been bred.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


let me guess.............you dont want one that has been spayed?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We know one, a sister of Reza, who is now with Mike S. She is out of Van Leeuwens Wibo x Van Leeuwens Anne.
She is a green dog, just knows how to bite a sleeve, is 16 mnths old now and is med. OK. ( x-rayed on hips, back and elbows)
We had her for sale some time ago ( Tikoes), but the new owner thinks she is to much of a 
"handfull".(lots of drive)
Not a large female (59 cm sh.h) but IS athletic.

Dick


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Already send a message about Tikoes maybe we can even bring her with us


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you looking for a pup or a young dog?


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Christine I have a few hard females but they are very young.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


 
Be careful what you wish for, you may just get it.....


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Be careful what you wish for, you may just get it.....


And I think she'd be ok with that!


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


Can you describe what you think is ""extremely hard"?


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> let me guess.............you dont want one that has been spayed?


You got one? Donation dog?


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


Hey Christine,

It's Zakia and Tim. Hope all is well with you and dogs. I'd go with Suttle or the Van Leeuwen's and/or Mr. Becker. These guys seem to know the dutchies quite well all with first hand experience. Good luck with finding a good bitch. 

Sincerely,

Zakia n' Tim


----------



## Tai Nero (Nov 4, 2010)

Christine m Johnson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking for a extremely hard, high drive female Dutch Shepherd. If anyone knows which dircetion to point me in, I would greatly appreciate it


 
Ron Davidson & Morris Lindesey have what your looking for.


----------



## Jolon Diaz (Feb 21, 2010)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## Jolon Diaz (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a 18 month old female from Logan Haus Kennel Arko X Hannah . She got her CSAU and Brevet will be getting her Ring I in the next Trail in Febuary. Very High Drive Great Ring dog. Have Videos since she was 10 weeks old till present

Jolson
786-253-1226


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

jolon are you trying to sell that dog


----------

